# ¿Altavoces de 6 ohm en equipo de 8 ohm?



## kabrrakaka (Ago 2, 2006)

sI CONECTO UNOS ALTAVOCES (THOMSON) DE 6 OHMIOS DE IMPEDANCIA, ¿LE OCURRE ALGO AL EQUIPO (8 OHMIOS DE IMPEDANCIA) O A LOS MISMOS ALTAVOCES?

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 2, 2006)

Cuando utilizas una carga mayor (menor resistencia) a la especificada por el amplificador, este tiende a exigir mas potencia y por ende comienza a sobrecalentarse, esto con el tiempo degrada los semiconductores de potencia.

Si utilizas un amplificador que posea protección contra sobrecargas, cuando se le exige mas potencia este simplemente se apaga.

Saludos


----------



## kabrrakaka (Ago 3, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Otra cosa, voy a colgar unas fotos de como es la cadena y los altavoces, para ver si me puedes aclarar si tiene sistema de seguridad para la sobrecarga y si le ocurre algo por usarla 2 días, porque pensaba llevarmela de campo 2 días.


----------



## jegomez (Ago 5, 2006)

tiene mucha razon la respuesta anterior lo que puedes hacer es conectar unos condensadores a la salida de el amplificador (entre el amplificador y las bocinas)seria condensadores de alto faradaje y asi evitas que la baja resistencia de lo solicitado por el amplificador y por ende el calentamiento y posible daño del equipo


----------



## nactronik (Ago 23, 2006)

hola..
vas a tener que tener cuidado porque la impedancia  total que tenes no es 6 ohm.
Ya que en cada bocina tenes 2 parlanates uno de altas frecuencias y otro de bajas (segun como se ve en la foto).
Si lo conectas en paralelo la impedancia total se ´´reduce´´ (ya que  en paralelo se suman las inversas).
Tendrias una impedancia de 3 ohm.
Fijate como lo vas a conectar.
Saludos


----------

